# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Gotchabot Remastered Support Thread

## Dadam98

Dedicated support thread for Zemana's Gotchabot.

Post configs or support questions here.

----------


## theDrag

Just got a "server is down" response from the loader; you guys aware and working on it, innit?

----------


## Filipbaby

added on discord and purchased product. Awaiting details.

----------


## zemana

> Just got a "server is down" response from the loader; you guys aware and working on it, innit?


Server will be active in 2 hours

----------


## Filipbaby

> Server will be active in 2 hours


Any updates for info distribution?

----------


## MiyoKat

Hi. Is the server still down?

----------


## tommow

Looks like the server is still down. Any ETA?

----------


## Hornbach

Purchased about 3 hours ago, did not receive an email yet.

----------


## lurikeenrock

Also waiting on server status before pulling the trigger on a purchase

----------


## zemana

Server is up now

----------


## Filipbaby

would I be able to get the disc inv

----------


## virus1x

How do I change the Resolution it uses, I got it to run but my PC isn't set 1920x1080 monitor just a smidge lower and the loader doesn't have a resolution change option.

----------


## dthundercum

hey my gotchabot keeps aiming to the left even though ive set the x offset to 50

----------


## zemana

> How do I change the Resolution it uses, I got it to run but my PC isn't set 1920x1080 monitor just a smidge lower and the loader doesn't have a resolution change option.


It already set as full hd resolulution as default




> hey my gotchabot keeps aiming to the left even though ive set the x offset to 50


Please contact chidori

----------


## virus1x

> It already set as full hd resolulution as default
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact chidori


Okay well since it's default is 1920x1080 when I aim and shoot on 1680x1050 it's not hitting shit It can't aim worth a damn.

----------


## zemana

> Okay well since it's default is 1920x1080 when I aim and shoot on 1680x1050 it's not hitting shit It can't aim worth a damn.


You just need to adjust offsets. Chidori will help if you'll contact him

----------


## plasticfork

I got my login credentials and downloaded it. I assume GameCenter is where I can edit values and set up the bot, but it won't launch GameCenter and it tells me BigUp2.dll is missing. I can use the Loader and then launch Overwatch, but I have no way to change any settings. I sent CHIDORI a friend request on Discord and am waiting for him to accept me. Is there any help I can get here in the mean time? Can someone send me the missing .dll? Or am I doing something wrong? Confused.

edit: I found BigUp2.dll on a .dll site and put it in the data folder, but now I get a different error saying "The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library"

another problem: when I use the loader and launch OW, i go into training range to try to see if anything works, game crashes everytime i select a hero.

----------


## vegapalomar

> I got my login credentials and downloaded it. I assume GameCenter is where I can edit values and set up the bot, but it won't launch GameCenter and it tells me BigUp2.dll is missing. I can use the Loader and then launch Overwatch, but I have no way to change any settings. I sent CHIDORI a friend request on Discord and am waiting for him to accept me. Is there any help I can get here in the mean time? Can someone send me the missing .dll? Or am I doing something wrong? Confused.
> 
> edit: I found BigUp2.dll on a .dll site and put it in the data folder, but now I get a different error saying "The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library"
> 
> another problem: when I use the loader and launch OW, i go into training range to try to see if anything works, game crashes everytime i select a hero.




I am in the same position as you, except for the game crashing. I downloaded c++ redistributable 2017 like CHIDORI said and reset graphics to default and nothing is working still. Not sure what else I can do until I get an answer back.

----------


## Bolon

> I got my login credentials and downloaded it. I assume GameCenter is where I can edit values and set up the bot, but it won't launch GameCenter and it tells me BigUp2.dll is missing. I can use the Loader and then launch Overwatch, but I have no way to change any settings. I sent CHIDORI a friend request on Discord and am waiting for him to accept me. Is there any help I can get here in the mean time? Can someone send me the missing .dll? Or am I doing something wrong? Confused.
> 
> edit: I found BigUp2.dll on a .dll site and put it in the data folder, but now I get a different error saying "The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library"
> 
> another problem: when I use the loader and launch OW, i go into training range to try to see if anything works, game crashes everytime i select a hero.


WHat i do is a wait 12 seconds per every action and that way doesnt crash....i have a very powerful machine but still this is what i do:

-run loader, wait 6 seconds after is opened
-log in, wait 6 seconds after logged in
-select ow, click run then wait 10-12 seconds after the window is looking for game....do not do any more actions in the meantime with anything
-open blizzard, wait 8 seconds
-click on play game to open ow then let em load and after is complete loaded (do not perform any action all the while) wait 12 seconds.
-After the 12 seconds make sure program is stopped.
-Go to training area, choose a hero. 
-run the bot, make sure all is working
-go to play.

Like this i havent had any issues with crashing, once or twice the window became black in ow so i hjad to restart the pc......but almost never.

Have fun

----------


## plasticfork

> WHat i do is a wait 12 seconds per every action and that way doesnt crash....i have a very powerful machine but still this is what i do:
> 
> -run loader, wait 6 seconds after is opened
> -log in, wait 6 seconds after logged in
> -select ow, click run then wait 10-12 seconds after the window is looking for game....do not do any more actions in the meantime with anything
> -open blizzard, wait 8 seconds
> -click on play game to open ow then let em load and after is complete loaded (do not perform any action all the while) wait 12 seconds.
> -After the 12 seconds make sure program is stopped.
> -Go to training area, choose a hero. 
> ...


I'll try this but I don't even understand how to run the bot. I can't open the GameCenter app because it gives me an error every time. I don't know of any keybinds to control it once I'm in OW...nothing is explained in the readme or anywhere. The instructions are very bad.

It doesn't make a difference, I tried these waiting periods and I've installed c++ 2017 and reset graphics in the game multiple times. It crashes when I pick a hero. This doesn't happen when I run OW normally without the hack. So basically this thing doesn't work and I'm starting to feel I wasted my money. CHIDORI barely responds on Discord, all I got out of him is to install C++ 2017 and reset graphics, no other help.

----------


## Nugiyen

Anyone got some mccree settings they'd be willing to share? I'm having trouble getting a good lockon.

----------


## plasticfork

Can someone tell me when and where I'm able to change settings? I am told I'm supposed to see a window pop up with 'values' that I can change but this NEVER happens. Is there a keybind I'm not being told about? Please help, it's been DAYS and I still can't run this...the help on discord is so vague, the readme is useless. 

Here is exactly what I am doing:

Start Loader
Log in
It says Searching for game...
I launch Overwatch and get onto main menu
Nothing happens
I alt-tab and the Loader/whatever is now closed
Nothing happens
If I try to launch Loader again at this point it crashes Overwatch
If I try to pick a game mode or hero it crashes

I never get given a pop-up window or anything, nothing works

----------


## lsone00

I'm waiting 2 hour for mail  :Frown: 

update:
3 hour
When can I use it?

update:
I buyed a purchase today, but the game crashes.
discord contact me plz

----------


## mooka0002

I already have c++ redistributable 2017

also pixel step set to 1 and still crashes upon starting a match or entering training field.

--problem resolved--

----------


## MetalRott

Purchased, Waiting for Launcher Info, Will Review once I test and tune it. I hope seller get's to my order soon, I'd like to grind these last 2 days of this Season.

[Edit] I installed it, it was running Okay, I got a lot of issues like once I would shoot it would shake the aim left and right really quickly, I couldn't use it with allot of characters, if you are too far the shaking would miss allot of the shots. Once I would let of Mouse 1 it would randomly aim somewhere else.

[Edit] THE GAME NO LONGER RUNS it Crashes every time I try to use GotchaBot. I don't know what's going on now! 

Error — imgbb.com

[Edit] I got it to run again but now it is aiming straight up once I hit the target once with any charachter, I am having allot of issues with this and the "Instructions" are not very good for any of these issues. The Aim is all over the place, I put the setting back to stock and nothing is helping it. 

I am using Windows 10

Overwatch 2019-02-26 04-43-46 on Vimeo

----------


## zemana

> Purchased, Waiting for Launcher Info, Will Review once I test and tune it. I hope seller get's to my order soon, I'd like to grind these last 2 days of this Season.
> 
> [Edit] I installed it, it was running Okay, I got a lot of issues like once I would shoot it would shake the aim left and right really quickly, I couldn't use it with allot of characters, if you are too far the shaking would miss allot of the shots. Once I would let of Mouse 1 it would randomly aim somewhere else.
> 
> [Edit] THE GAME NO LONGER RUNS it Crashes every time I try to use GotchaBot. I don't know what's going on now! 
> 
> Error — imgbb.com
> 
> [Edit] I got it to run again but now it is aiming straight up once I hit the target once with any charachter, I am having allot of issues with this and the "Instructions" are not very good for any of these issues. The Aim is all over the place, I put the setting back to stock and nothing is helping it. 
> ...


Set skip frames to 3. Game won't crash

----------


## HiddenName

if you have time, talk to me on Discord, the login is not working  :Smile: 

Update: Works  :Smile:

----------


## zemana

> if you have time, talk to me on Discord, the login is not working


Problem solved

----------


## Amerinide

Still waiting for them to update my hwid...

Got new PC..

----------


## tntnukelur

are the servers down right now? cause thats what its saying

----------


## Sir Hootie

> are the servers down right now? cause thats what its saying


Yes for now. id give it a little while

----------


## Zieya

DM me your discord i'll add you and throw some settings out for you

----------


## Erenx447

Bought the cheat around 90 minutes ago haven't received anything yet ;-;

----------


## Sir Hootie

> Bought the cheat around 90 minutes ago haven't received anything yet ;-;


Took me About 2 hours 30 minutes to receive info, says it can take up to 6 hours though, and up to 24 in some cases.. you will be fine

----------


## tntnukelur

dude the server has been down all day how long does it take for it to come back on

----------


## Sir Hootie

in other cases server was up by now I believe, its been over 7 hours now from my acknowledgment

----------


## Amerinide

still down  :Frown:

----------


## Sir Hootie

Back up for me 2 am PST

----------


## HiddenName

> Back up for me 2 am PST


Cool, you got any tips on the settings?

----------


## Sir Hootie

PIxle step 3
Skip Frames 3
Aim Radius set to 80 for everyone except for Lucio, McCree, Ashe, Widow. For those hero's I use 150 Radius.

Aim Offsets: x: 30 y: 65 Set y to 80/90 when playing off tank. 

Aim speed: x 0.24 for everyone but Lucio and flick chaaracters. I set this to .27 with them. 
Aim speed y .13 always for everryone. 

these are "Legit" settings Zieya Had sent me, thanks go to him.

i have some other setups a little more ragecore ill post once perfected, chidori sent me a nice soldier 76 setup BUT i feel it can be a smidge more precise and less obvious at same time so ill post that once i finish it up in a few days

----------


## Sir Hootie

> Good Day,
> 
> I just ordered now & will do full Review once I receive it and use it. 
> 
> hopefully, it gonna be awesome as I have tried many cheats.
> 
> Review # 1: Received it in less than 24hours, easy to launch but hard to get the aimbot works perfectly, will spend some hours in tweaking until I find the right settings.
> 
> Regards,


Look at my post a few up ill try to post optimized settings weekly

----------


## teteexxfile

> PIxle step 3
> Skip Frames 3
> Aim Radius set to 80 for everyone except for Lucio, McCree, Ashe, Widow. For those hero's I use 150 Radius.
> 
> Aim Offsets: x: 30 y: 65 Set y to 80/90 when playing off tank. 
> 
> Aim speed: x 0.24 for everyone but Lucio and flick chaaracters. I set this to .27 with them. 
> Aim speed y .13 always for everryone. 
> 
> ...


Just purchased via paypal. Waiting on discord add I'm assuming? 

Also what do you mean by off-tank with these settings?

----------


## Sir Hootie

> Just purchased via paypal. Waiting on discord add I'm assuming? 
> 
> Also what do you mean by off-tank with these settings?


Main Tanks are Rein, Orisa, Winston.
Offtanks are Zarya, Roadhog, D’va, Hammond

you will receive email with a login to a server for your download

----------


## howcouldthishappentome

This doesn't work. Everytime I go to select my character it crashes. I've tried changing the settings, i've done the c++, ive reset graphics. You stopped replying to me on discord CHIDORI.

----------


## Sir Hootie

> This doesn't work. Everytime I go to select my character it crashes. I've tried changing the settings, i've done the c++, ive reset graphics. You stopped replying to me on discord CHIDORI.


maybe I can help you pm me your discord or here and we can setup something for me to TeamViewer or something to help

turn up aim speed and increase radius for more "Rage" - Is what they call it Settings

yes triggerbot has been working somewhat well, works best with legit/super legit settiings and single shot chars, probably toughest thing about this bot I rarely use it and only to try to work it better but it is functioning well nad adjustable

Apologies I work 60+ hour weeks, added on discord

Been using hardcore since purchase. only warning I got was for abusive chat because I get really loud having fun with this hahahaha, most fun in OW since first live patches were released

Can confirm you wont be banned from this specifically

----------


## Zieya

Hey brother, so something that consistently works forr me is to start the bot and immediately change pixle step to 10+. This will change based on how good your PC is I think. It still crashes sometimes but WAY LESS. I haven't had much issues with crashing. After I confirm it works I put it back down to the value I want it at. But it ALWAYS crashes when I launch it at the value I use in game. Hope this helps.

----------


## teteexxfile

> maybe I can help you pm me your discord or here and we can setup something for me to TeamViewer or something to help


Have you been able to use the trigger bot succesfully? I can't figure it out at all. And the settings you posted are really good for "legit" aim assitance but do you have a recommendation for something a little "stronger"?

----------


## nexelhost

How long does this take to set up? Been waiting about 10 hours or so.

----------


## howcouldthishappentome

> maybe I can help you pm me your discord or here and we can setup something for me to TeamViewer or something to help


I dm'd you twice.

----------


## mint68

i added discord pls accept

----------


## mint68

the aim is so shakes crosshair move left and right so fast while i shooting ecrease aim speed and pixel step won't help me any somebody help 1080p

----------


## zemana

> the aim is so shakes crosshair move left and right so fast while i shooting ecrease aim speed and pixel step won't help me any somebody help 1080p


After setting settings you need to press "Apply settings" button

----------


## PUSHBabe

Server is down?

----------


## mint68

not working anymore after update

----------


## andrewf

> not working anymore after update


same for me.

----------


## Swagslikewhoa

n ot working

----------


## Sir Hootie

Give them time to update the code guys.... like 48 hours after update if by 3/22 it isn't working then id say something.

----------


## leechangyong

Suddenly the bot does not work. How do I do this? 



It does not work suddenly.

Do you have shortcuts?



Why?

----------


## Carotidamaldita

server down?

----------


## EcksDee69

> server down?


We need time to make bot work for latest patch. EST date: 23.03.2019 Sells are suspended

----------


## leechangyong

When can you use it?

----------


## EcksDee69

> When can you use it?


After 23.03.2019 ? :gusta:

----------


## leechangyong

> Updated for last patch. Before launching bot delete C:\set011\oconf.txt file



oconf.txt deleted it. Then how do you download the patch file?

----------


## zemana

> oconf.txt deleted it. Then how do you download the patch file?


Follow instructions from previous loader

----------


## teteexxfile

New patch works for me, just doesn't seem as smooth. Might need to re-adjust settings

----------


## leechangyong

When fighting the enemy team, aim does not go to the head. In practice mode, however, the aim moves to the head. And before the patch, the aim was smooth toward the head. But now I see frame drop phenomenon. When fighting the enemy team, aim does not head to the head. I know the hp bar color is red. I think I should change this color to another color. Is there a way to set it up? I think there was a lot of red inside the over watch after the patch yesterday. The hp bar is red so it seems confusing to aim aiming. What do you think? Or let me know if there is another solution.

----------


## argyleusn

I've been very happy with this bot, going to test it on the new patch and come back here to post more.

----------


## Carotidamaldita

before Baptiste was beautiful, now it is horrible

----------


## andrewf

I agree that it was substantially better before the recent update. It is now very shaky and unreliable. Hopefully this can be fixed, as it was very good before.

----------


## teteexxfile

> I agree that it was substantially better before the recent update. It is now very shaky and unreliable. Hopefully this can be fixed, as it was very good before.


Agreed, I messed with settings for an hour or two and couldn’t get a good set without it being shaky, inaccurate

----------


## PUSHBabe

Dear Team,

Could you please update us for the fix of the shakes and aim down as the bot is unplayable for now? 

Appreciate it,

----------


## howcouldthishappentome

> Dear Team,
> 
> Could you please update us for the fix of the shakes and aim down as the bot is unplayable for now? 
> 
> Appreciate it,


They are fixing the smoothing within the next few days.

----------


## londe

hi, I bought the bot today and the message told me that the delivery would take place between 10 minutes and 6 hours.

At the moment no one has answered me either by email or by discord, do you know how long to wait?
Thank you.

----------


## teteexxfile

> They are fixing the smoothing within the next few days.


Where did you hear this?

----------


## howcouldthishappentome

> Where did you hear this?


The dev on discord

----------


## teteexxfile

Yeah, I've tried adjusting a lot of settings. The bot is unusable currently. Best to wait for an update.

----------


## zemana

> Dear Team,
> 
> Could you please update us for the fix of the shakes and aim down as the bot is unplayable for now? 
> 
> Appreciate it,


Fixed today 80% shakyness and accuracy

----------


## londe

> Fixed today 80% shakyness


i'm still waiting for an answer, i try to contact you by mail. by discord, but nothing, your pm box is full. 
what i have to do now?

----------


## zemana

> i'm still waiting for an answer, i try to contact you by mail. by discord, but nothing, your pm box is full. 
> what i have to do now?


Contact ziqp#6966 on discord. Did apply all requests by current time

----------


## argyleusn

Tried after today's update and it still is unusable. The problem is it just aims down too much.

----------


## teteexxfile

I can’t even start the bot, it just spams overwatch has been closed for security reasons

----------


## aaronD789

Can u please check I bought 6 hours ago your bot still got no email.

----------


## argyleusn

Any updates?

----------


## leechangyong

That's right. The aim is to shake a lot of goals.

----------


## teteexxfile

I figured out the problem I was having but the new update still has a lot of shake and inaccuracy. Seems like it doesn't know if it wants to stay on the left or right on the x offset

Edit: Now its just crashing.

----------


## londe

> I figured out the problem I was having but the new update still has a lot of shake and inaccuracy. Seems like it doesn't know if it wants to stay on the left or right on the x offset
> 
> Edit: Now its just crashing.


You're right, it's impossible to use in this state, no accuracy, lot of shake, hope they will fix soon but, for me, zero crash atm.

----------


## argyleusn

Any updates on the bot?

----------


## Acidburn86

Any news? The Baptiste patch has made it really hard to get some value out of this bot with latest download of bot. What are your settings and do we have any updates from the devs?

----------


## argyleusn

No updates in 3 days.

----------


## londe

> Any updates on the bot?


I tried to contact CHIDORI on discord but to date there is no news. 
I tried a thousand settings but nothing. 
We hope that there will be news in a short time, otherwise the bot is completely unusable.

----------


## PUSHBabe

a week since the update, supports never answer on discord & no update on the Forums.

I don't recommend to buy this product for now, wait until it gets patched.

----------


## mint68

No more update ?

----------


## Mr_Me

after the recent patch the bot is not smooth enough to use . However I can use it to some degree if I lowered the XY speed . I have mine set to 0.25 any thing higher it just starts to go wild .

my main problem with this bot is that the mouse sometimes go crazy and i can't click on anything . it just drags away whenever I click mouse 1 . it's really annoying and can't figure a way to solve this issue . I have tried switching mice but no success . Only way is to restart game and bot and stay in game without alt tabbing . sometimes i need to restart pc too . 

in the attachment you can see what i'm talking about . mouse works properly when bot is off , and when on I can't click without it dragging away . 
i'm curious as no one seem to have this issue except me . 

NOTE : I had this issue before the patch .

5c9b28fc049e3438726992.gif

----------


## londe

> No more update ?


on discord they say maybe we have some news tomorrow, let's hope

----------


## Mr_Me

I have tested it today and I think they fixed it . 
I play with current settings and it's seems pretty fine to me . 

Offset : X 30 Y 27 
Speed : X 0.3 Y : 0.3 you can try higher of u prefer it more aggressive ( 0.55 ) 

pixel step 1 
skip frames 1 
aim key 1 
radius : 150 

however my issue above is still happening any help would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Mr_Me

have you guys tried it lately ? It seems they have resolved the issues . 
It seems fine to me today .

----------


## argyleusn

Not fixed. Tried it for at least an hour and it isn't fixed to how it was before the patch. The bot locks onto Zarya projectiles lmao.

----------


## boseki

> have you guys tried it lately ? It seems they have resolved the issues . 
> It seems fine to me today .


Did you redownload?

----------


## teteexxfile

It's immediately crashing for me now. Tried resetting settings and redownloading.

----------


## PUSHBabe

will we get a week of extra Subscription? it has been more than a week now so it might be kind of you do that ^^
any updates from the GotchaBot Team regarding the updates?

----------


## aaronD789

I tried alot of settings now and i know it is better but it is nothing compared to hp mode
I don't get it hp mode was so good and you guys just removed it pls go back to hp mode or let us choose between them.

----------


## teteexxfile

> The new update is really good. Works amazingly well for me.


What settings are you using? Because its terrible for me

Edit: I'm done with this aimbot. Can't get it to work like it did before the patch. Highly recommend not buying it,

----------


## Acidburn86

for me its terribly laggy now. Like it slows down OW to semistuttering. and I have a ryzen 1800x with a 1080Ti

----------


## argyleusn

Hello, how do we get the updated version?

----------


## leechangyong

I tried using the updated one.
fps is reduced, and a lag such as a frame drop occurs.

----------


## aaronD789

> for me its terribly laggy now. Like it slows down OW to semistuttering. and I have a ryzen 1800x with a 1080Ti


I got the same, i want that dhey go back to hp mode it was so good.
In the meanwhile dhey can update the no hp mode.

----------


## Acidburn86

> I got the same, i want that dhey go back to hp mode it was so good.
> In the meanwhile dhey can update the no hp mode.


yup. The FPS drop makes it unplayable now, I do see the smoothing is better though so good job on that. But the performance drop has made it unusable and I have a monster of a PC (Ryzen 7 1800X, 1080Ti, 32GB DDR4 4000MHz, M.2 Drives).

----------


## boseki

> Contact chidori or ziqp. Works as before patch with right settings


No it doesn't, I play with 140+ fps on a 1070 8GB, but as soon as I run gotchabot it goes down to 25-59

----------


## leechangyong

Trigger Radius Try lowering the number.
I just tested it and the frame drop was reduced.
aim Radius 200 ~ 250
Trigger key 4
Trigger Radius 45 ~ 50
Trigger Radius 1

----------


## leechangyong

Trigger Radius Try lowering the number.
I just tested it and the frame drop was reduced.
aim Radius 200 ~ 250
Trigger key 4
Trigger Radius 45 ~ 50
Trigger Radius 1

But, it is slow .......

----------


## zemana

> Hello, how do we get the updated version?


Follow instructions from old loader

----------


## Acidburn86

> Trigger Radius Try lowering the number.
> I just tested it and the frame drop was reduced.
> aim Radius 200 ~ 250
> Trigger key 4
> Trigger Radius 45 ~ 50
> Trigger Radius 1
> 
> But, it is slow .......



Yes these settings worked for me as well, the Trigger radius needs to be lowered (even if you arent using Trigger key). 
That reduced the frame drop by 80% from me. Still needs optimization though

----------


## PUSHBabe

I still feel the accuracy not that much great as before & of course, it's because of the FPS Drop problem,

one rule should everyone know that... 

*Higher FPS = Increase in BOT performance*

- I think in 2 Days it will work great again, especially with the NO-HP thing as it works perfectly for heroes like Mccree & WidowMaker.
- I have tried the current version sometimes it act weird but at the end let's not forget the FPS thingy.

Let's just wait boiss  :Big Grin:

----------


## teteexxfile

Wtf do you guys mean by HP vs no-hp

----------


## Mr_Me

> Wtf do you guys mean by HP vs no-hp


Hp mode is when you have to shoot the target first and show the Health bar in order for the bot to lock on . 
NO-HP locks on without Health bar showing . I guess by reading the name tag instead .

----------


## feldspar987

how to config the hack

----------


## whynot6255

I installed c ++ redistributable 2017 and initialized the graphics, but it crashes when I enter the game. why?

And I can not contact Chidrori. He does not respond to the contact.

----------


## PUSHBabe

it has been 2 days already, hope the fix comes out soon ^^

----------


## IdealRAM

Don't buy this yet it still doesn't work like it used to. The Preview is not how the bot works in game.

----------


## londe

13 days of nothing, what did I pay for?

----------


## Sir Hootie

Had some FPS Issues after updates, Increasing my pixel step worked out any fps kinks

----------


## boseki

Haha bought one month just for it to be broken for 10+ days xd

----------


## Pufferz

> Haha bought one month just for it to be broken for 10+ days xd


same, a compensation (maybe something like a extra week of subscription) would be nice

----------


## L96

Yeah the update seemed to really throw everyone off so much so it shut one provider down it. There is no need to worry I am sure you will be duly compensated for the time lost. It can be frustrating, but bear with them proper testing and security patches are most likely in need before being re-released.

----------


## Mr_Me

Yeah I agree OW managed to really hit them hard even their coder got ill from it XD. 

I understand that the game periodically implement some anti-cheat tactics , but they should've been clear about it by : 
1 stop the sell until it's fictional .
2 freeze the accounts who already subbed until they are back again .
3 be clear about what's happening , no one would get mad at them if they said that the new patch seems difficult to bypass and they are working to make a functional update in addition of doing the above . 

New buyers I urge you to NOT buy now until a real fix is offered , save your money .

----------


## L96

> Yeah I agree OW managed to really hit them hard even their coder got ill from it XD. 
> 
> I understand that the game periodically implement some anti-cheat tactics , but they should've been clear about it by : 
> 1 stop the sell until it's fictional .
> 2 freeze the accounts who already subbed until they are back again .
> 3 be clear about what's happening , no one would get mad at them if they said that the new patch seems difficult to bypass and they are working to make a functional update in addition of doing the above . 
> 
> New buyers I urge you to NOT buy now until a real fix is offered , save your money .


I believe they give you a license when you get their product that license is valid for a set number of days, it isn't like a forum sub which can be frozen you will need to get a new updated license from them with the new time I'm sure. But I agree about keeping OP updated with new info as it comes in.

----------


## boseki

It's 04.04.2019, any news?

----------


## PUSHBabe

not sure when the fix will get released but I hope they can find a fix for it  :Smile:

----------


## aaronD789

Why are dhey just not going back to hp mode and then dhey have plenty of time to fix the no hp mode?
Hp mode was way better then no hp mode.

----------


## Acidburn86

Hi, I understand things take time but why no update on whats going on?

----------


## PUSHBabe

we are already in 6/4/2019 .. feelsbad man ^^

----------


## Mr_Me

> we are already in 6/4/2019 .. feelsbad man ^^


yeah , it's been 19 days since the baptiste patch. It really FeelsBadMan .
I guess when our licences expire they will fix it.

----------


## PUSHBabe

I have subscribed on 7/3/2019 - bot is down from 19/3 and I only used the bot for 2 weeks .. so I paid 30$ for 2 weeks only .. would be good for extra 14 DAYS for all the current subs so it can be fair

----------


## boseki

Hahahha what the hell is a support thread supposed to be good for? Deceiving future buyers?

----------


## PUSHBabe

I tired the newest Version .. still facing the same.

is it only me guys ?

----------


## EcksDee69

Not only you Mr PUSHbabe :P Same problem in new Version :gusta:

----------


## Mr_Me

> I tired the newest Version .. still facing the same.
> 
> is it only me guys ?


yeah same issues as the first one shaky inaccurate and unplayable . 

I say we just call the time of death of this bot and look for something else . 

I'm looking at some Korean bots and they seem they manged to patch theirs nicely , but this one looks like they are just unable to fix it . 
It was fun when it was working , but everything has to come to an end .

----------


## boseki

> I tired the newest Version .. still facing the same.
> 
> is it only me guys ?



Haha nope! This awful cheat still doesn't work, I wish they'd just abandon it and admit it's broken instead of wasting time

----------


## londe

Nothing change...

----------


## PUSHBabe

this bot was amazing .. so I am not sure whats the PLAN B ! 
And ai wonder how other cheats are still working only 2-3 got abandoned

----------


## leechangyong

Lots of frame drop phenomenon ~ disappear
But when attacking the target
There is trembling. How do I change the settings?
Please share settings.

Also, when you are close to the enemy, the aiming does not aim at the head but head to the body.

----------


## oxvibez

Just purchased the bot, no response on email/PM.
Hope to get it anytime soon.

----------


## IdealRAM

This bot does not work.

----------


## Mark24

I contacted Discord Chidori.
But he has no answer.
This bot does not work. .
I paid money by paypal.
I am Korean and translate and leave a post. The instructions will run in some way but will not work.
There is a conflict between the program and the game.
The conflict continues. They have to help me. I am having a hard time now. I am thinking of a refund. Please give us your feedback.

----------


## oxvibez

Bought the bot, looks good but cant figure out the settings yet.

----------


## HzNip

Does anybody have some recommended settings for:
- Widow
- Tracer
- Solider
- McCree
- Zarya
- Roadhog
- Hanzo

etc? I'm playing with settings but not really getting much value out of it - worse than when i aim manually lol

----------


## PUSHBabe

there's literally no update and the bot is still buggy .. I DON'T RECOMMEND IT !

----------


## HzNip

Bought this a few days ago. Played with a lot of settings. Didn't work. Asked for support and used the recommended settings from the buyer. Still doesn't work. It turned out worse than my manual aim... DO NOT BUY THIS! It's a complete waste of time.

----------


## BeautyNova

I'm having similar issues with the bot. It's jittery as fuck. Anyone who watches a kill cam is going to know you're hacking. I don't feel safe using this..

----------


## BeautyNova

What settings are everyone using?

----------


## AbdiSF

What is the best support infof or contact? I bought 7 hours ago still no login info.

----------


## zemana

> What is the best support infof or contact? I bought 7 hours ago still no login info.


Your credentials should be already on your email. If not, pm me your PayPal email you payed with

----------


## AbdiSF

Dm’d you bought with btc never got login info

----------


## bonserk

I bought this hack 3 days ago and I can't use it because every time when I try to join the game with this hack, overwatch is crashed.

----------


## bonserk

Please check my issue and solve it  :Frown:

----------


## Rossrob14

> Please check my issue and solve it


I had this issue one of my settings was wrong in this case I had -1 on pixel step and changed too 1 and this resolved mine.

----------


## bonserk

--------------------------------------------------------------
I hav still problem.
I can't launch overwatch with your hack
I tried every thing in the new instruct
1. update drivers with DRP
2. uninstall all C++ redist and install both of screen shot
(x86, 64)
3. reset graphic setting of overwatch
4. launch Loader.exe (your program)
5. log in
6. choose Overwatch [SECURED BUILD] and Click "Start Hack"
7. Cmd window pop up and said "searching game"
8. Launch Overwatch
9. Success to login battle-net
10. go to training room
11. THAN OVERWATCH CRASHED
12. Bug reporting window of blizard pops up
I tried more than 20 times
I re-download your program while turn off anti virus
try to run while deactivate anti virus
HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hoodlums

> Hi is the cheat still undetected in the latest patch with the Mccree buff?


nope bot aim is very erratic after latest patch. no word from devs either. likely working on fix but some communications would be nice.

----------


## akiyamaterumi

> nope bot aim is very erratic after latest patch. no word from devs either. likely working on fix but some communications would be nice.


I agree. It seems like the bot doesn't work after a certain distance in the current patch. Hopefully it's fixed soon.

----------


## zemana

> I agree. It seems like the bot doesn't work after a certain distance in the current patch. Hopefully it's fixed soon.


Fix is coming in 2 days. Subscriptions will be extended

----------


## hoodlums

> Fix is coming in 2 days. Subscriptions will be extended


awesome thanks for the update.

----------


## akiyamaterumi

> Fix is coming in 2 days. Subscriptions will be extended


Thanks for the update!!

----------


## omarsybr

the hack been fixed?

----------


## Devonted

> UPDATE 23.06.2019
> - Patch fix


I ordered last night will I be getting the one with the "Patch fix"?

----------


## angrygnome67

Hi, I paid a few hours ago, but I never got a email with the details for the bot. I sent you a friend request on discord.

----------


## JoeySinclair

I need help with the bot, getting some issues. I PMed you my discord and added you. Please help, thanks!

----------


## xsath

> Hi, I paid a few hours ago, but I never got a email with the details for the bot. I sent you a friend request on discord.


Hello, same here...i ordered last night i know things take time but looking forward to trying the bot!

----------


## zemana

> Hello, same here...i ordered last night i know things take time but looking forward to trying the bot!


Pm me your PayPal email if you still didn’t get credentials

----------


## DigitalXtasy

@Devs You guys need to remove this troll. Literally the worst customer support, you make a purchase and ignores their own emails. Meanwhile all these people buying from him and he refuses to respond.

----------


## angrygnome67

Whats the email to request a refund. No discord support. No reply from any listed emails. Zero support. This is not a working bot. I would not buy this bot. Why is this even sticky?

----------


## huutai129811

help, i using default setting, and it shaking like hell, any recommended setting ?

----------


## zemana

> help, i using default setting, and it shaking like hell, any recommended setting ?


Decrease both “speed” values until it stops shaking. Also you can read instructions file that you got with loader

----------


## nameisirrelevant

> Decrease both “speed” values until it stops shaking. Also you can read instructions file that you got with loader


hey man I DMED everyone on your contact list and no one is responding

----------


## zemana

> hey man I DMED everyone on your contact list and no one is responding


Taskekuuun already answered you if you messaged him

----------


## nameisirrelevant

> Taskekuuun already answered you if you messaged him


I added him on Discord and he accepted and did not messaged me. I am messaging him now

----------


## Kolloid

I already wrote Taskekuuun but didnt receive an answer yet; how does it work if want to buy the hack in the middle of the month? Do I have to pay the 29$ anyway? Or do you have to pay every 30 days? I'm looking forward to it  :Cool:

----------


## usrstu

what are good settings i literally cant win any games with soldier. Not very accurate and too jumpy

----------


## zemana

> what are good settings i literally cant win any games with soldier. Not very accurate and too jumpy


Decrease aim speed values until it’s won’t get shaky

----------


## Rubed0

I am unable to bind aimkey/triggerbot to key value 1 (mouse left click) , when i bind it , it does only auto fire but it does not lock on to target (with HP bar)

----------


## Rubed0

added in discord for kyoking#4465 waiting for friend request accept

----------


## zemana

> I am unable to bind aimkey/triggerbot to key value 1 (mouse left click) , when i bind it , it does only auto fire but it does not lock on to target (with HP bar)


Triggerbot conflicts working on left mouse button key. You can bind it to another key to make it work correctly
If you change trigger key to another value aimbot will work without issues

----------


## LGMNL

what speed are you using?

----------


## zemana

> Its constantly shacking I have tried several attempts on making this better by lowering/highering the speed but it still seems to make no difference at all. I would have a better time aiming myself
> 
> can you recommend some special settings or someone I can talk to?


Make sure you press “apply settings” after you make changes  :Smile:

----------


## HalloweenMr

> Make sure you press “apply settings” after you make changes


I have done this I notice a difference but the shaking does not stop no matter what. I have read pretty much all comment you have said towards other customers and all you say is to adjust speeds which I do

----------


## zemana

> I have done this I notice a difference but the shaking does not stop no matter what. I have read pretty much all comment you have said towards other customers and all you say is to adjust speeds which I do


Please contact ziqp#6966 through discord for support

----------


## wsvap

Working in training mode, not working in real game play  :Frown: ((

----------


## zemana

> Working in training mode, not working in real game play ((


You should disable dep to fix this issue

----------


## leo1987

Waiting for credentials.

Paypal Transaction ID 5Y708425TS450220Y .

----------


## zemana

> Waiting for credentials.
> 
> Paypal Transaction ID 5Y708425TS450220Y .


Answered you in discord

----------


## wsvap

> You should disable dep to fix this issue


Yep, did it! Only working for a couple of minutes in game play  :Frown: (

----------


## qwertyxcva

Bought it just now. Waiting for credentials. Looking forward to using it!

----------


## Ryxu

Transaction ID: 7M849310NC8423221
Waiting for credentials & launcher

----------


## zemana

> Transaction ID: 7M849310NC8423221
> Waiting for credentials & launcher


Credentials should be on your email now

----------


## wsvap

Not working, no discord help! DONT BUY IT!!! Waste of money!!!  :Frown:

----------


## 000xxx000

That's best color aimbot I used and it's all about accuracy. Pretty good target locking. I did tests for soldier, tracer and sombra.
My settings:
pixel step: 1
aim radius: 250
skip frames: 1
Aim offsets: X - 30 Y - 45

----------


## saltyDAN

what about sim speed?

----------


## saltyDAN

what about aim speed?

----------


## azrailso

Hey, waiting for credentials on email

----------


## zemana

> Hey, waiting for credentials on email


Credentials are on your email now

----------


## rtuciyarin

Hi bought 30min ago, can i have the login info and the loader link?

----------


## zemana

> Hi bought 30min ago, can i have the login info and the loader link?


Your credentials are sent to your email associated with paypal

----------


## zemana

> Okay i tested this Bot now a Few hours. Even spook with the Dev he just told me if it flicks to much lower my Aim speed. I did it then the reaction from this Bot were nearly unnoticeable it doesent helped me to aim better and if the bot reacted he aimed besides the enemy Heros. And i think even when you hit the "perfect" speed in Trainings Area it works okay but in Ranked are always more then 1-2 Players there the bot had much trouble to focus and lock even one Hero.
> 
> Iv'e Tested it now with: Orisa 2/10 due the travel time of bullets she mearly hits her targets besides big tanks like Roadhog. But to Hit big Targets i dont need a Bot. Roadhog 3/10 in 1v1 sometimes it works but stil many lock issues in teamfights you should turn it off because if you kill a lot in Replay or kill cam its easy to see you use a bot because of huge flickering. Zariya 8/10 Tracking works pretty well i admit was fun to use it but only in 1vs1 if its a 1v X bot gets Trouble with locking one TargetHammond 2/10 flicking a lot missing a lot coulnt test it that much because it was annyoing as f.. he coulnt lock targets after the knock down.Soldier 4/10 close to mid Range if the target is low HP you can kill it. If its as example a lucio who moves a lot and Jumps a lot the bot gets trouble on Locking and starts flicking. Reaper x/10 i cant really rate him because anytime when i used him i died because the bot wont react i dont know why. I was much better without the bot. Mcree 5/10 it seems he works okay with the bot because of his single target shoots. But again flicking a lot.Sombra 3/10 with Sombra you sneak arround Hack your target and maybe kill it but if there more then 1 Player impossible to lock someone besides track someone.Tracer Same as Sombra coulnt get to work.Baptiste 3/10 it hit sometimes but here i have the feeling due the high recoil the offsets are messed up.
> 
> Result if you want to play any of these Heros you need a lot of Patient and even when you Perfected the offsets and the aimspeed its quite obvious when it comes to "higher" elos like gold+ they will check the replay or the kill cam. 
> In Fact maybe i just messed up the Settings but i cant recommend this bot you have to invest a lot time even to adjust your settings. And even then its not worth playing this in Ranked when you want to gain some SR.
> 
> I wont buy it again. But if you just wanna have some fun with Zariya then you can buy this bot on zariya i can recommend this bot. Worked pretty well with it.
> 
> Thanks.


What's your resolution and settings you tested it on?

----------


## SoyBlue

Hey i have i lot of problems 2... is so buggy , i got support but no help at all... RES 1920x1080 

PIXEL S - 1 AIM K - 1
Skip F - 1 '' R - 220

AO AIM S

X 30 0,5
y 45 ''


CAn sent me Legit Settigs for MCcree and Soldier?

----------


## seems

> What's your resolution and settings you tested it on?


Same question the Dev asked me 1920x1080 FULL HD. But no need for Support anymore sorry. The Qualiity of this Bot is way not good enough to spent time to adjust more then i allready did. (spent over 2h just to adjust to see the Bot is working) I mean i were a customer.. isnt my Job to do Dev's work and offer settings for it and then pay for it to get it work. Sorry it was my Honest review. Just my personal Expierence.

----------


## SoyBlue

i just want i refund , this bot is not worth , sorry.

----------


## badrol

already bought a basic for 1 month
PM

----------


## zemana

> already bought a basic for 1 month
> PM


Your subscription is renewed

----------


## SoyBlue

Its really sad cuz the cheat has a lot of potential , i just bought , and dont even work for 20 min... i contact support


Blue12/10/2019
...
ziqp can u help me?


And still no answer , i just want a refund , i really a aimbot for a small price but its not worth this way.

sorry for that , dont buy guys its a scamm...

----------


## PsykoHeaven

Hello, I made a comeback, I noticed that the aimlock does not take all the time chasing an enemy in front of me, yet I'm pressing my key of aimbot ... 
Or the viewfinder by peanuts any way in all directions, and yet I try several sensitivity in the menu of the game and my application steelseries.
By cons I do not is still not successful configured at the level of the viewfinder which is not good in offsets (Aim Offsets), even after several tries in "training" & configuration it aims too much on the right.
Just a small thing you can take into account this would be to have the esp / whallhack, which would be convenient  :Smile: 
Thank you very much.

* This message was also sent to the seller on discord

----------


## zemana

> Hello, I made a comeback, I noticed that the aimlock does not take all the time chasing an enemy in front of me, yet I'm pressing my key of aimbot ... 
> Or the viewfinder by peanuts any way in all directions, and yet I try several sensitivity in the menu of the game and my application steelseries.
> By cons I do not is still not successful configured at the level of the viewfinder which is not good in offsets (Aim Offsets), even after several tries in "training" & configuration it aims too much on the right.
> Just a small thing you can take into account this would be to have the esp / whallhack, which would be convenient 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> * This message was also sent to the seller on discord


Did you try to increase aim radius? What settings you have now?

----------


## PsykoHeaven

Hello, as I explain to you by discord, here is what it does to me with your cheat.




> Did you try to increase aim radius? What settings you have now?



With your default settings (Which was included in your text file) : 
Overwatch 2019.10.19 - 21.35.24.02 on Vimeo
Have seen that he has trouble tracking ...
Overwatch 2019.10.19 - 21.28.35.01 on Vimeo

I try with several tries with configuration several times again, but I can not maintain the tracking in the head. And I'm not talking about the times when the viewfinder goes out in lollipop while the enemy is right in front of you -- ' 
I admit that this and the first time I have so much trouble ....

----------


## Praystationz

Hello my Loader doesnt open at all after following all steps, trying to dm thru discord but i get "Your message could not be delivered because you don't share a server with the recipient or you disabled direct messages on your shared server, recipient is only accepting direct messages from friends, or you were blocked by the recipient."

----------


## zemana

Support is answered to all questions through discord

----------


## PsykoHeaven

> Hello my Loader doesnt open at all after following all steps, trying to dm thru discord but i get "Your message could not be delivered because you don't share a server with the recipient or you disabled direct messages on your shared server, recipient is only accepting direct messages from friends, or you were blocked by the recipient."


As remind me about discord zemana,
"Disable dep, exploit protection in control panel"
This has suddenly activated the loader after the injection :Wink:

----------


## fundex147

just bought can you sent me the key

----------


## fundex147

man i buy cheat like 2hr now still no replay

----------


## Pyan

Dude I bought your Aimbot but when I went to the site after completing PayPal purchase It says that it took too long to respond. I have a screenshot if you want proof. 
Please DM me on discord Pyan#6819 Thank you

----------


## Ockd2007

Put in order 4 hours ago. No email yet. How long does it take? 

Thanks!

----------


## Ockd2007

Btw paypal is [email protected]

----------


## zemana

All credentials are dispatched now

----------


## google1212

I put my order 4 hours ago. I still haven't gotten a reply. Tried adding but nothing. My email is [email protected]

----------


## zemana

> I put my order 4 hours ago. I still haven't gotten a reply. Tried adding but nothing. My email is [email protected]


Credentials are on your email now

----------


## fundex147

man who say support was good ? i cant get it to work and have to find my way to make it work he rarely talk to me on discord the cheat make game crash everytime i play aimbot sometime snap

----------


## ItsBleak

Heyo! Bought the bot about 8.5 hours ago, just wondering when I'll get the email delivery!

----------


## djsolaris

Purchased this bot a few days ago, can't get it to work despite following the instructions 100%.

Emailed their support and have not received a response for several days.

At this point, I'm wondering if this is a scam and how to get a refund.

----------


## zemana

> Purchased this bot a few days ago, can't get it to work despite following the instructions 100%.
> 
> Emailed their support and have not received a response for several days.
> 
> At this point, I'm wondering if this is a scam and how to get a refund.


Please contact our discord support: ziqp#6966

----------


## bloodyboixdd

waiting patiently for the email, will edit post once I get to use it, hopefully it arrives soon

edit 1: over 6 hours since I paid, still no email, hopefully I get that soon so I can test this out.

edit 2: little over 7 hours, added on discord and promptly received login and download, excellent cheat  :Smile:

----------


## byan4l

purchased waiting on email cred will edit with update

been over 7 hours no creds yet

Roughly 12 hours for creds downloading now

----------


## fundex147

yessupported is bad i have 30fps before is 150 fps i ask for refund half price he say yes andnew week later still no refund no replay back

----------


## zemana

> purchased waiting on email cred will edit with update
> 
> been over 7 hours no creds yet


Credentials are on your email

----------


## fundex147

i just open a ticket for full refune as well i ask for half price refune he promis me he will refund me halfprice because i dont very get it to work and it hug fps drop for me 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## famitenton

Just purchased. Waiting for credentials

Edit: works like a charm!

----------


## zemana

> Just purchased. Waiting for credentials


Credentials are on your email now  :Smile:

----------


## demaho

> Contacted support, spent nearly 3 hours talking to them, the guy tried to help but still the same issue and he kept repeating the same advice which didn't fix it.
> 
> Essentially, the bot jumps all over the place, doesn't lock sometimes, locks on but aims next to enemies.
> 
> This bot is either absolute trash or I'm a rare 1 in a million case where something with my computer won't let it work.
> 
> Anyway, I asked their support to disable my account and please refund and he just ignored me.
> 
> So I'm gonna warn anyone buying this to beware!


You're not alone, I have the same problem, Ive tried all the 'recommended' settings and it's still just jumpy and makes me dizzy.

----------


## zemana

> You're not alone, I have the same problem, Ive tried all the 'recommended' settings and it's still just jumpy and makes me dizzy.


Please contact support on discord. Set enemies outline strength to 0, decrease aim speed values, set pixel step to 1

----------


## Incognitoo

I Bought basic with Bitcoin, i'm waiting for an email or something else  :Smile:

----------


## vnulled

Awful bot, it crashes a game very often
I do not recommend buying this

----------


## famitenton

> Awful bot, it crashes a game very often
> I do not recommend buying this


hmm works without crashes on my side. Do you use "reduce buffering" in game?

----------


## zemana

Cheat is working and undetected

----------


## smittypawns

I just purchased and waiting for credentials  :Smile:

----------

